# Best 8 year old boy set up????



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm looking to get my boy a better rod and reel? What do you guys suggest? I want a closed faced reel. I'm looking to spend around $40. He's only 8 and extremely hard on his stuff. :x 

Thanks 
fixed blade.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Stick with shakespeare its durable and decent for a inexpensive price.
I would suggest a ugly stick combo 
http://www.shakespeare-fishing.com/index_kitscombos.html


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I like the Daiwa underspin reels. That's what my boys start with. But then I'm a believer that if you're right handed, you should cast with your right hand, and reel with your left. No matter what you get, make sure that it doesn't have too heavy (cheap) line. Nothing makes it harder to cast, reel, and fish than bad line.

I'll vote for an Ugly Stick rod. Almost indestructible. 

Fishrmn


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Does cabelas brand make a setup like the uglystick? I love buying there stuff for their return policy.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a good idea fixed..!! 

Try this link...........

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 5263&nyr=1


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 that looks perfect  . Thanks a lot.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I have bought the Shakespeare Synergy Microspin Titanium closed faced reels for my sons and my Dad. It is a great reel, has caught many large fish and never failed. We have used them for icefishing also. They are easy to cast and very easy to use. It is a great reel for children or the elderly.

Here is a link to a great reel. I bought the reels only at Cabelas for less than $20.

http://www.buy.com/prod/shakespeare-syn ... 46733.html


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Cabelas makes an rod called the whuppin stik exactly the same thing as an ugly for 19.95.
If anything happens to it of course your covered.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Baaa! get him the best equipment you can. None of this cheap kiddy crap!

I'd go with a 6.5 foot light/med action one piece Lou's Speed Stick, a top of the line Shimano Reel, and some good line. Also, make sure the outfit is balanced properly.

The way I see it, he'll only fish for a few minutes if the fishings not red hot, so then you'll have another good rod when he gives up the ghost. The same goes for your wife. Always buy equipment *you * would fish with because chances are *you* will be getting it back. :wink:

And if by some miracle your kid or your wife ends up liking it as much as you do they'll have good equipment and will enjoy it more.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Baaa! get him the best equipment you can. None of this cheap kiddy crap!
> 
> I'd go with a 6.5 foot light/med action one piece Lou's Speed Stick, a top of the line Shimano Reel, and some good line. Also, make sure the outfit is balanced properly.
> 
> ...


 :lol: My boy fishes probably on average 3 hours a day everyday. He fishes way more than I do. He's gone through 3 poles in a year. I need something that puts up with abuse.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I decided to go with the whoopin stick. Thanks everyone. It was only 30 bucks so thats even better.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well the whoppin stick is already broken. :lol: Man that kid is hard on ****. We'll see if the return policy is as good as they say. It's like $25 in gas to get to cabelas, so I'm not sure if this Idea is going to pay off. :x


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> *Well the whoppin stick is already broken*. :lol: Man that kid is hard on ****. We'll see if the return policy is as good as they say. It's like $25 in gas to get to cabelas, so I'm not sure if this Idea is going to pay off. :x


WHAT ????? :lol: :lol:

It might pay to take your son with you, show Cabela's the problem, and let them figure out what your son needs........good luck again!! Keep us in the loop. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know how but he broke the button that releases the line.  It didn't just come apart the **** things broke.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Fixed your kid sounds like me and plott would agree, he got mad at me for buying a new rod yesterday and was rippin me a new one saying i am gonna break it in 20 minutes (and I havent so in your face plott),when i decided that I have a new ammo, mom doesn't know about all the guns he buys secretly and she will if he gives me a hard time. BWAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHA :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------

